# XM Adds Public Radio Programs From PRI



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio announced beginning Mon., Nov. 6, it will expand the XM Public
Radio schedule with shows from Public Radio International (PRI) and its satellite
radio subsidiary, American Public Radio.

The XMPR lineup will feature PRI's "The World," "To the Point" and "To the Best of
Our Knowledge," as well as the BBC's "The Changing World." The channel already
has several PRI shows as part of its regular programming, including "This American
Life," PRI's "Studio 360 with Kurt Andersen," The Tavis Smiley Show," and "Michael
Feldman's Whad'Ya Know?"

For more information, visit http://www.xmradio.com.


----------

